
Microsoft Recommends Git - gregonicus
I was surprised to see this in MSDN documentation. I don&#x27;t think it is widely known.<p>&quot;Git is the default version control provider for new projects. You should use Git for version control in your projects unless you have a specific need for centralized version control features in TFVC.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;library&#x2F;vs&#x2F;alm&#x2F;code&#x2F;overview<p>It appears to be dated from 2013:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=inurl:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;library&#x2F;vs&#x2F;alm&#x2F;code&#x2F;overview&amp;as_qdr=y15
======
PaulHoule
SourceSafe and TFVC suck. That's speaking as a person who's work in many a
Windows dev shop and can find nice things to say about C#, .NET, IIS, Visual
Studio, SQL server (even if I'd much rather administer a Unix server)

Microsoft does want developers to succeed on its platform and telling them to
use git will definitely help with that.

